# holding the tail up when stacked



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do most of you hold the dog's tail up when he/she is stacked, or do you let it hang naturally?
I was holding it up, and I got told, "do NOT hold a golden's tail up. The judge knows he has one, he just saw it floating when you gaited around the ring. All it does is mess up the topline when you hold the tail".
Now, this might have been a reference to my lack of ability to hold the tail correctly (can't seem to get it right) but it made me wonder, and when I think about it, I don't think I've seen many handlers holding the tail up.
(Although, Tito has a REALLY nice tail )


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoever told you that was exactly right.
Unless you are a very skilled handler with a very well trained dog with an awesome topline -- don't do it.
9 times out of 10 the dog looks worse with the tail held up.
Oh! And a HUGE pet peeve of mine is handlers who stack the dog, shove food in it's face, let go of the collar and mess with the dog's tail. Here the dog is with it's neck shoved behind it's elbows, eating a mouthful of food, leaning backwards, with a hand up their butt. AWESOME picture for the judge! UGGGGGG
Please note this is while in the ring -- show pictures are a different story and you should always hold the tail in a photo -- but then again, the photographer just threw a toy so you know the dog is up on his toes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
Ya know, I didn't think to hold his tail up in any of the show pictures, and I regretted it. He was very intent on the toys, but his tail was hanging almost straight down in each of the photos. NEXT time, I will hold it up for sure in the photos!!!




K9-Design said:


> Whoever told you that was exactly right.
> Unless you are a very skilled handler with a very well trained dog with an awesome topline -- don't do it.
> 9 times out of 10 the dog looks worse with the tail held up.
> Oh! And a HUGE pet peeve of mine is handlers who stack the dog, shove food in it's face, let go of the collar and mess with the dog's tail. Here the dog is with it's neck shoved behind it's elbows, eating a mouthful of food, leaning backwards, with a hand up their butt. AWESOME picture for the judge! UGGGGGG
> Please note this is while in the ring -- show pictures are a different story and you should always hold the tail in a photo -- but then again, the photographer just threw a toy so you know the dog is up on his toes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I pretty much leave tails alone, but mine always hold their own out, or, are wagging them.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the most help it has been to help me understand about tails is having my son (very bad photographer) take a lot of photos as I am trying to perfect my stacking skills. The ones where I was playing with his tail - you can see that unless it is just right (which is more likely the case with me) - but it really can screw up a nice picture.

Since I don't have a mirror outside - those digital photos on the computer and then quick to delete have really been an eye opener for me.

(now to continue to let Coda heal from his injury with my 'photographer' son, a fence and a puppy .... Metacam and crate rest - UUUUGGGGHHHH) At least no broken bones!


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Looks like the judging style is somewhat different over here. I see most of the other handlers holding up the tails most of the time while I dont and got told by a judge to hold up the tail once. LOL... Its good to know that it is better to leave it alone


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was at the show at Waukesha today, there were over 20 dogs in Open (33 dogs total, plus I think 38 bitches and a couple specials). Anyway, only one handler held the tail up. It looked kinda silly, now that I'm aware to watch for it. Made the dog look like he had a sway back, which he did not when she left his tail alone.


----------

